# leaving dog while working



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Not an expert here, but it sounds "do-able" to me. Coffee was in the crate from the get-go and really loved her little sanctuary. Hope the experts will chime in; my advise would be if there's any way.... don't miss out on a Golden in your life!

dg


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Is a dog walker an option?


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Your breezeway option sounds do-able to me. All of my dogs were crate trained and spent all day in them when I worked full time. They adjusted just fine.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like a good place for her, just make sure there is no way for her to get out of breezeway. When looking at everything that is in her area get down and look at it from her point of view. We cant wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Can I suggest getting an older puppy or a dog? (There are many with breed rescues and in foster homes that are great dogs) Then when you are ready to go back to work they will be able to hold it long enough to be left inside all day. 
Just a different suggestion, but I think your setup sounds good.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

There are plenty of options, dog walkers even service that come and check on your pets during the day. I however do not partake. 

I have 3 dogs so I am fortunate they have each other for company. My DH and I leave around 6:10 AM for work he gets home by 4PM and I am about and hour behind him. It is a long day to be away from home but they get used to it. Once you can trust the pup out of the crate practice mini trips leaving the dog out for a time by itself. 

You are fortunate to have the summer to train and acclimate the dog. I had a two week Christmas vacation to get mine started. I had a neighbor kid help out until Teddi was old enough and capable of holding her bodily functions long enough. Enjoy your puppy, I love the puppy stage.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

If you have worked hard on house training over summer then I think the doggy door is a much better set up than a crate all day...definitely! Your dog will still be very much a pup by that age and may even start to need much more from you (as in will not be as happy to take those puppy naps all day long) I would really think about hiring a dog walker for an hour or so mid-day...just to break up the day a little and a bit of extra company for the pup. Good luck


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. When I first got both my dogs, we started with crate training just until they were potty trained. We were not always able to get home during the day to let them out, but they always did fine. Never any accidents. Both of my dogs hated the crate though and never wanted to be in it. So once they were potty trained, we took the crates away and just got baby gates and gave them a secluded area during the day, such as an area in the garage, or even the kitchen. They did great that way. That is how we still do things to this day. Every dog is different so you will have to try different things and see what works for you and your family. Good luck.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I work full time and leave the house @ 8:15 & get home just after 4:30. Both of my boys were crated during the day until they could be TOTALLY trusted with both housebreaking & not getting into things. Nygel, who is now 14 months, earned that privilege 3 months ago. Our crate is the largest one available & I always had toys, a blanket and water available. For the first couple of months, I came home mid day to let the puppy outside - you have the privilege of getting this time over with by being off in the summer.

I am fortunate that my DH is seasonally employed & has from mid December to early April off annually - he's employed in road construction. So, the boys have Ron to contend with during this time. In the beginning, they're absolutely wacked at the end of the day as they're used to being quiet but, when he's home, they follow him around all day.

I also have the privilege of being on the road with my job & I take the boys with me (as long as the weather is suitable - eg not on hot days. Depending on my client, the boys sometimes lie under the desk - yes, I warn my client that there is a live animal to avoid surprises! 

If you really want a four legged friend, you can make any situation work.

(My daughter takes her golden girl to "Doggie Day care" on days when both her & hubby are working 12 hour shifts. Riley just loves it - she gets her exercise & stimulation & is ready to sleep, as are Mom & Dad, when they all get home)


----------

